# Anyone shoot a 7MM Rem Mag



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ok...

I am going on a caribou hunt next fall and then the following year an elk hunt. I went on an elk hunt and a mule deer hunt about 2 years ago. I was shooting my 7mm Rem Mag Tikka T3 hunter and love it. I was shooting 140 gr Nossler Accubonds....and well they didn't perform like I wanted to on the mule deer i shot. I never got a crack at an elk. But I am thinking of switching rounds.

I am wondering about TTSX or TSX or Nosler Partions. I know all great bullets. Just wondering if anyone has experience or thoughts or idea's. I am not sure what weight I want to shoot.....either 140, 150 or 160.

Any suggestions, comments, or idea's would greatly be helpful. Also I will be having someone reload them for me....so any recipes out there would be appreciated as well.

Thanks in advance.

Chuck


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

me 162 amax or sst if you need a hunting bullet. i cant give out the load as it is above book max but it hammers critters with my wife pulling the trigger


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Kurt....

I was always wondering with a heavier bullet and shooting a fast reload....does the bullet perform as good? What I mean does it expand fully instead of poking holes. Just one thing I am worried about when moving up in bullet weights is all. That is why I stuck with the 140 grains.

But with the 162 sst or amax..... Do you get good knock down power? How is the drop on the bullet? I zero my rifles at 200 yards... So in comparison to what your wife shoots or whom ever.....what is the drop like with this load and bullet??

I hate to sound like a dummy but just want all the info i can get to make a good decision. We owe it to the animals we hunt to use the correct gear to harvest them quickly as possible. Thanks again.

Edit:
Side story.....it just came to my mind when kurt mentioned his "wife" hammering critters. I bought my rifle the same time my friend was buying one. I went with a 7mm Rem Mag....he went with a .300 WSM. Both in tikka t3. I went with the hunter he went with the lite. He is about 6'3" 300 lbs man. He was giving me crap about shooting a "womans" caliber. He kept making fun of me.....until we went to shoot the guns.... Let just say he sold his .300 WSM and is now shooting a 7mm Rem Mag. He got knocked pretty good with such a light gun and the big caliber....LOL.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

My brother shot a moose with nosler partitions (30-06 180grain) he hit it in the shoulder and it looked like a bomb went off in it!!! it was demolished!!! I was impressed!!!! I loaded some for my 25-06 for a mulie hunt this last fall but never got the chance to try them.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Chuck Smith said:


> Kurt....
> 
> I was always wondering with a heavier bullet and shooting a fast reload....does the bullet perform as good? What I mean does it expand fully instead of poking holes. Just one thing I am worried about when moving up in bullet weights is all. That is why I stuck with the 140 grains.
> 
> ...


Chuck i have to get to my other computer to get all the ballistics but the 162 are slipery and with the sectional density they are killers. She has shot 10 or so deer since we picked up the sako finbear for an unreal price from her uncle and the bullets have performed flawlessly cal size entrance and quarter or so exit with no tracking involved. I zero at 200 for her and the last doe we shot i did not have time to range find before she shot it was facing straight on she held and base of neck and hit it dead center of chest only deer with no exit insides were mush it was drt. Go to jbm ballistics and compare the 2 and the 162 i think wins in every area. If they would shoot also look at the 168 bergers they can be finiky little buggers though. I would not fell undergunned at all running the 162 for bou or elk but i would also shoot my 308 with the 168 amax and not think twice. Give me a guy the shoots the "womans gun" great over the guy shooting the big boomer kind of every day and twice on sundays


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Kurt,

Thanks for the info. Those were two bullets I wasn't even thinking about. But I will do some research on them.

What do you mean by the 168 Bergers being Finkiy??? Just hard to dial in the correct reload or what? You can PM if you wish. Also if you want to give me any secret recipes for your reloads... :wink: But i understand you don't want to give an above book recipe out just in case of something stupid happens.

But thanks again.

Chuck


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

you got to get the bergers almost to the lands and in some it is to long for the box mag and you have a single shot which is not that use full. I like the hornadys for the fact they can jump no jump and it seems they just shoot and are easy to get tuned in i will look at my book tonight and get what powder it likes the best


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I am a huge fan of the 7RM, or pretty much any big 7. I like the TSX bullets for hunting. The closest shot I have ever taken with a rifle was 17yds with my 7RM. The TSX did a wonderful job on that one!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Kurt...

Thanks for the info and if you want to give the recipe out or what powder they like the best....that would be great. Thanks so much.

Savage.... Did you reload the tsx or store bought ammo? Also what grain of bullet where you shooting?

Thanks again guys for all the info.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

the tsx i have shot in others have been light bullets pushed hard and they work just expensive to practice with.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Kurt...

Roughly how fast are you pushing your 162 gr bullets? 3200 fps??


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Chuck, the ammo was hand loaded. I was using 140gr TSX. This was with my T/C Encore Pro Hunter. Don't know if I have the load data as I sold the rifle. If I can find it I will post it for you.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Chuck Smith said:


> Kurt...
> 
> Roughly how fast are you pushing your 162 gr bullets? 3200 fps??


3200h would be rocking but no just past the 3000 mark rl 22 or h1000 were the two powders that i used with h1000 a little better. here is the chart on that with the amax

Home The Land The Quarry The Skills The Tools The Links

Advanced Ballistics Calculator - for those that want to play serious what-ifs. Diameter Wind Speed Altitude Clicks/MOA Sight Height Max Range Range Interval Sectional Density Muzzle Velocity Bullet Weight Ballistic Coefficient Temperature Zero Range Ballistics Calculator Max Point blank range is 304 yds when zeroed at 257 yds. 
Range
yds Path
in ComeUp
clicks Velocity
fps Energy
ft/lbs Momentum
lb ft/s ToF
sec Windage
in Windage
clicks Optimal
Game Wgt 
Muzzle -1.5 Infinity 3000 3237 69.43 0.000 0.0 NaN 1063 
100 1.4 -5 2848 2918 65.92 0.103 0.5 2 910 
200 0.0 0 2702 2626 62.53 0.211 1.9 4 777 
300 -6.2 8 2560 2358 59.25 0.325 4.4 6 661 
400 -17.6 17 2424 2113 56.09 0.445 8.0 8 560 
500 -35.0 27 2292 1889 53.03 0.573 12.8 10 474 
600 -59.0 38 2164 1684 50.07 0.708 18.9 12 399 
700 -90.5 49 2039 1496 47.19 0.850 26.5 14 334 
800 -130.3 62 1919 1325 44.41 1.002 35.6 17 278 
900 -179.6 76 1804 1170 41.74 1.163 46.3 20 231 
1000 -239.6 91 1693 1032 39.19 1.335 59.0 23 191

Send comments or suggestions to: 
[email protected]
„1¤7 Copyright 2001 SoftDesign All rights reserved


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Kurt...

Thanks.

Savage if you can find the data that would be great as well.

Thanks guys.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

For thick skinned critters like Elk its hard to beat the track record partitions have. On the antelop, elk.... form you can see the results my brother had using partitions from his .270.


----------

